# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour du lịch vườn xoài giảm giá 62%

## vuonxoai

*I. TOUR TRONG NGÀY “VỀ VỚI VƯỜN XOÀI’’*
Câu cá sấu, cưỡi đà điểu, trượt cỏ, chèo thuyền, bơi lội, ăn uống tại khu du lịch VƯỜN XOÀI – Chỉ 125.000 đ cho trị giá 325.000đ
Điều Kiện Sử Dụng :
•	01 phiếu/ 01người/ 01 combo gồm : 
-	01 Vé vào cổng Vườn Xoài ; 01 lần cưỡi đà điểu; 01 lần trượt cỏ bằng máng
-	01 phần ăn trưa trị giá 70.000đ/ người; 01 lần câu cá sấu; 01 Vé bơi
•	Vé xe điện áp dụng tối thiểu 04 khách/ 1 vòng/ lần. Nếu không đủ số lượng tối thiểu 04 khách/ vòng/ lần, quý khách vui lòng đổi sang sử dụng 01 giờ xe đạp đôi hoặc đơn.
•	Áp dụng tất cả các ngày trong tuần ( không áp dụng ngày 20/11)
•	Không quy đổi thành tiền hoặc quy đổi sang trò chơi khác;
•	Vui lòng xuất trình phiếu cho nhân viên trước khi tham gai trò chơi;
•	Qúy khách vui lòng đặt chỗ trước 03 ngày khởi hành qua số (061) 3968163/ 164/ 165 hoăc 0942 333 979. Trong trường hợp khách hàng muốn đổi ngày khởi hành vui lòng báo trước 01 ngày;
•	Hạn sử dụng : đến hết ngày 15/12/2011
GHI CHÚ :
-	Qúy khách vui lòng dùng cơm đúng giờ
-	KDL  có quyền từ chối những khách mà không đặt chỗ trước.
-	Xe đưa rước đoàn 15 khách trở lên tại TP.HCM với giá 100.000đ/khách


*II. TOUR  “ THỂ THAO – GIẢI TRÍ  “*
TP.HCM -  KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI  VƯỜN XOÀI
Gía Tour  trọn gói: 250.000đ/ khách
Thời gian : Buổi chiều – tối           Phương tiện : Đi bằng xe du lịch
Áp dụng từ ngày 01/10 đến hết ngày 15/12/2011
I.	Thời gian và địa điểm khởi hành :
Thời gian : Khởi hành vào thứ 3 và thứ 5 hàng tuần.
Địa điểm : Xe đón đoàn, khách tại địa điểm hẹn ( Công viên Lê Văn Tám)
II.	 Chương trình tour :
15h00 : Xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi thăm quan Khu Du Lịch Vườn Xoài
16h10 : Đoàn tới Khu Du Lịch Vườn Xoài. Sau đó đoàn tự do tham gia chơi các môn thể thao yêu thích như: Cầu Lông, Bóng Bàn,  Bóng Đá, Tennis, Bơi Lội…
Ngoài ra đoàn có thể tham gia các trò chơi: Đạp xe dạo mát, Trượt cỏ, Chèo Thuyền, Đạp Vịt, Cưỡi Đà Điểu, …
18h00: Sau khi thăm quan, chơi thể thao đoàn sẽ tham gia vào buổi tiệc Buffef tại nhà hàng của Khu Du Lịch Vườn Xoài. Qúy khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản do các đầu bếp tài ba của nhà hàng chế biến… Bên cạnh không gian của buổi tiệc đoàn sẽ tự do giao lưu văn nghệ, ca hát, khiêu vũ… 
21h00: Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành về lại Tp.HCM kết thúc chuyến thăm quan vui khỏe. HDV chia tay đoàn và hẹn ngày gặp lại.
* Tour  Bao Gồm :
- Vé xe, vé vào cổng KDL
- Vé ăn Buffef  
- Phí Hướng Dẫn
- Nước uống + khăn lạnh ( 1 chai, 1 khăn lạnh)
- Bảo hiểm
- Giao lưu hát KaRaOKê, khiêu vũ, các môn thể thao: bóng bàn, cầu lông, tenniss… đạp xe, bơi lội, trượt cỏ, chèo thuyên, cưỡi đà điểu…
* Không Bao Gồm:
- Thuế VAT
- Phí dịch vụ khác ngoài chương trình.
* Ghi Chú:
- Trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi miễn phí ( bố mẹ tự chăm lo – không vượt quá 10%)
- Trẻ em dưới 1m3 tính bằng 70% giá tour ( không vượt quá 10%) tổng số khách
- Trẻ em trên 1m3 tính 100% giá tour.
- Gía trên không áp dụng vào những ngày lễ.
- Đoàn từ 50 khách trở lên dùng tiệc Buffef, dưới 45 khách ăn theo bàn.
- Giảm 80.000/ khách nếu quý khách không đi xe của công ty tới KDL
Mọi Chi Tiết, Qúy Khách Vui Lòng Liên Hệ Qua :
-	Số điện thoại khu du lịch : (+84) 61 39 68 163 – 613968164
-	Hoặc Anh : Nguyễn Mạnh Quyết (Trưởng Phòng Kinh Doanh )
-	Mobile :0942 333 979
-	Email : quyet_nguyen@vuonxoai.vn
-	Văn phòng đại diện : (+84) 8 3848 3836
-	Hoặc Anh :  Bùi Văn Thanh ( phòng kinh doanh ) 
-	Mobile : 0908121842 
-	Email : thanh_bui@vuonxoai.vn
Website : Mangogardenresort


súng sơn vườn xoài

----------

